# Offshore Marine - Ships In Fleet



## cap0557

I wonder if anyone can help me? I am trying to assemble a full listing of all ships within the "Cunard World" and as such am keen to identify ships that formed part of the Offshore Marine subsidiary. Thanks to another thread I have been able to gather a few vessel names to start me off but need help to get to a definitive list. 

I am also interested to establish when Cunard acquired the company and also when Cunard relinquished control.

Appreciate any help...

(PS - I have also added a similar thread for both Ellerman and Moss Tankers)


----------



## Don Matheson

I suppose it depends on how much information you want for each ship but I believe I can help you out with some of the fleet names and I am sure other members can add their own memories.

Kent Shore, Atlantic Shore, Norfolk, Suffolk, East, West, North, South, Viking, Orkney, Shetland, Forties, Cromarty, Dogger, Lundy, Pacific, Tropic, Anglia, ***bria, Mercia, Dee. And my favourite of all Tern Shore.
All ships names ended in ....Shore, I just used Shore on the first two listed to give an idea.
Cant really remember if Anglia ***bria and Mercia actually ended in IAN as in Anglian but think they were as I listed them.
Hope this helps.

Don


----------



## cap0557

Thanks Don,

This is a great start, I do have some others, Dogger, Polar, Arctic, Fastnet, Essex, Petrel.

I also think that Strait, Bay, Cape and Island were also included but have no confirmation.

At present all I need is the name of each vessel once I have it, it becomes relatively easy to research for additional info.

Chris


----------



## Don Matheson

Glad to help Chris, I also remember the Nova Shore. Cant remember the Bay but thats not to say there wasnt one. Strait Cape and Island were all OM ships
I shoild have remembered Arctic and Essex as I sailed on them, Yes Dogger Polar Fastnet and Petrel were also Shore boats
Dont think you should be far away now.
Would be interested in your results for Offshore marine when you get it finished.
Wish you luck with your search for Ellerman and Moss. Perhaps you should start a thread for each company, make your search stand out.

Don 
PS I mentioned Dogger in my first listing.


----------



## bysteve

Ocean Shore and definitely Bay Shore (see my photos of them)

Also one that sank after hitting the Britannia Rig off Great Yarmouth when I was on the Petrel Shore (was she the smallest Supply boat ever?). I can't remember which one it was, maybe mentioned already but I would like to know which one it was.

Steve


----------



## Don Matheson

Steve I think the Tern Shore was the smallest ever. It was more like a private yacht for the skipper Lionel (I think) am sure the Petrel was much bigger, huge really.
I should remember the sinking, I wonder if that was the Tern.
I do remember the East Shore was lost in the Med. 
Wasnt sure about Bay but do remember now about the Ocean. Funny how they comeflooding back once you start to remember.
Where can I find your photos Steve?

Don


----------



## ddraigmor

The ships of Offshore Marine Ltd were managed by the International Offshore Services (UK) Ltd., London, until 1968. (IOS)

On April 1, 1968 Offshore Marine Ltd. was sold by Hay's Wharf Ltd (London and Rochester Trading ). to the Cunard Steam Ship Co. Ltd. It remained named Offshore Marine.

1968: Foundation of the OSA (Offshore Supply Association (OSA) Ltd, London) as a marketing company. Members were as follows:

Partner organisations were: NVG Nordsee Versorgungsschiffahrt G.m.b.H., Hamburg.

VTG Vereinigte Tanklager und Transportmittel G.m.b.H., Hamburg.

Deutsche Dampfschifffahrts-Gesellschaft "Hansa", Bremen

and Offshore Marine Ltd., Great Yarmouth (Cunard Group).

On December 31, 1972 Offshore Marine Ltd. separated from the OSA.

Interestingly, most folk associate OM with Cunard when, in reality, they were formed by a coasting company and then the Germans. 

Hope this helps.

Jonty


----------



## Don Matheson

Hey jonty I used to tell people I was a chief with Cunard, smaller ship division. Worked sometimes.

Don


----------



## lochluichart

Cape Shore became R W Olson then Whales Forever despite what is says on their website about being scrapped after incident with Norwegian coastguard I heard she was under Nigerian ownership and working offshore Nogeria as diving support vessel.
Some photos on my gallery


----------



## Don Matheson

When I was working with Aramco in Saudi Arabia I came across a small supply boat I recognised by shape. Turned out to be the old South Shore now working for an Egyptian company. Got talking to the Chief who was exhaused trying to keep her going. Reckoned he was going to get shafted out of his wages as he was going home that night. Couple of phone calls and some of our bosses down to the ship, and he went home that night paid in full and in cash.
Was nice to see the old South Shore again though.

Don


----------



## ddraigmor

Don - knew a lot of lads on the OM boats and quite a few thought being a part of The Cunard Group was really something! Mind you, they were smart looking ships.

Jonty


----------



## Nick Balls

Whats more a few of these ships are STILL GOING!!! 
Heres the Nova http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=232003324


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Lads a lot of them ships where built by Drypool Ship Builders Hull And Selby yards worked on a lot of them sam2182sw


----------



## cap0557

Thanks to everybody's contribution, I now have a total of 30 ships. But I do have some other contenders which I'm unsure of

Cook Shore (Australian Build)
Bass Shore (Australian Build)
Breton Shore (Canadian Build)
Scotian Shore (Canadian Build)
Gulf Shore (USA Build - formerly Tasman Seahorse)

All the above appear to be tug/supply ships, the one below

Nopal Shore

appears to be a cargo vessel, but as the name follows the OM convention I think it better to actively get a qualified opinion about it.

As an aside, as part of my research I have acquired a copy of a Cunard corporate brochure which unfortunately is not dated but from the information within I suspect it to be from around 1980. In it there is clear reference to OM and it states (at the time of publication) there are 27 vessels in the fleet (at the time the Cunard passenger fleet was three). From the information you gentlemen have provided I believe that allowing for vessels disposed off during Cunard's tenure the number arrives back at the 27! But his does lead me onto one further question which is when did OM cease to be part of the Cunard 'empire'?

Chris


----------



## owendvdsn

One name I didn't see in the previous posts (although I may have missed it) is the Channel Shore, sister ship to the Ocean Shore. Offshore Marine was acquired by Zapata Marine Service in (I think) 1980.

Owen


----------



## Blackal

Don Matheson said:


> I ........... And my favourite of all Tern Shore.
> Don


 
It has to be said, that my all-time favourite was the:

*'Runa Shore'* 

Obviously Cunard felt they could make more money elsewhere, which is a surprise to me - I thought the offshore supply business was very buoyant in that era?

Al

Someone mentioned a Master named 'Lionel' - what was his surname?


----------



## Don Matheson

Sorry Chris but I dont think there ever was a Nopal Shore in Offshore Marine to the best of my Knowledge.
Cook Shore Bass Shore Breton Shore Scotian Shore were all working overseas and I dont think they ever came to the UK so easy enough to forget them as we never saw them anywhere I was based.

Gulf Shore Probably was but I cant remember her. Owen did raise one I had forgotten, Channel Shore, she was always a nice boat.
Your list must be well on now.

sam2182sw Yes you are right mate, Drypool built some very good boats for Offshore Marine.

Blackal :- I think the main problem was to many Runa Shores!
It was me that mentioned Lionel. He was the skipper of the Tern Shore perhaps even part owner of the Tern. Cant remember his name though and lost my first discharge book so cant check. Such a lovely man though, dont think I ever heard his voice raised for anything.

Don


----------



## Blackal

Don - I met a Master out in Mexico on the Boa Canopus 'Lionel ****' who is possibly the same person. I'll have a trawl through the files and see if I can come up with a surname. Did your 'Lionel' have a sense of humour? (I ask, as the fella I knew - delivered a particularly-superb admonishment to his boss)

Al


----------



## baileysan

Hector Gannet. She was working for Offshore Marine and was lost off Yarmouth after holing herself in heavy weather whilst attending a blowout on gas rig operated by Philips Offshore. She turned turtle and three crew were lost Mate, Cook and 2nd Engineer. All the crew were from North Shields. At the time Sir Basil Smallpeace was Chairman.


----------



## Don Matheson

Yes another one " Hector Gannet" was very similar to Tern Shore but I think she was lost before they thought about buying her.
Sad memories now about the crew.
One more for your list Chris.
Don


----------



## howardang

bysteve said:


> Ocean Shore and definitely Bay Shore (see my photos of them)
> 
> Also one that sank after hitting the Britannia Rig off Great Yarmouth when I was on the Petrel Shore (was she the smallest Supply boat ever?). I can't remember which one it was, maybe mentioned already but I would like to know which one it was.
> 
> Steve


The one that sank after hitting Britannia was Tropic Shore.

I left her about 2 weeks before!

Howard


----------



## Don Matheson

Now I remember, it was as Howard says the Tropic Shore, and I know just who was in command when it happened. A chap some people didnt like but I found him to be great to work with.

Don


----------



## cap0557

More excellent input, thank guys.

I checked out Hector Gannet and little data to be found about her. It does appear that the incident happened in 1968 which places it around the time of the Cunard acquisition. In the absence of anymore detail regarding dates and Don's comment perhaps this vessel didn't actually form part of the acquired fleet.

I've also looked into the sale of OM to Zapata and whilst google turns-up a press release, annoyingly it is undated but there is one clue, it does go on to say that at the time there where 24 vessels within OM. I will try and work through what I information I aleady have and see if I can piece it together. In _owendvdsn_ earlier response I tend to agree that it was either 1980 or 1981.


----------



## Nick Balls

Hector Gannet sank after going to the assistance of the crew of the platform Hewitt A after a drilling accident lead to a blowout in november 1968. The ship had gone alongside the platform to help with the evacuation and was blown alongside and holed in the bad weather. She turned over and sank within 5 minutes. An RAF helicopter took photographs of the tragic accident as it occurred.
The Boston Hornet took over the rescue and saved 16 people. 
The men lost were.
George Goodison Mate. Thomas Grimes AB and Leonard Dawson Engineer.
All were as previously stated from North Shields.
The blowout on the platform was eventually brought under control by the (now famous) Red Adair. 
It was an incredible feat of bravery that the ship undertook the rescue and a local tragedy that is still know about today.


----------



## ddraigmor

I can give you a fleet list for the ships?

1960 - Tern Shore
1965 South Shore / North Shore
1967 - East Shore / West Shore / Norfolk Shore / Kent Shore / Essex Shore / Suffolk Shore
1968 - Arctic Shore / Atlantic Shore
1969 - Nova Shore / Pacific Shore / Tropic Shore / Cook Shore
1970- Island Shore / Cape Shore / Petrel Shore / Strait Shore
1971 - Bay Shore / Polar Shore
1972 - Channel Shore / Ocean Shore
1973 - Shetland Shore / Orkney Shore / Bass Shore / Scotian Shore / Breton Shore

After this, I believe they had some more built - named the 'Weather Class' built in 1974

Fastnet Shore / Lundy Shore / Forties Shore / Cromarty Shore

That's all I have on OM but I believe they were 'Zapped' in 1980 - 81. 

Jonty


----------



## howardang

I was working in the London office of Offshore Marine in the chartering department and left in 1978 to join United Towing. At the time I left the negotiations had already started with Zapata and they were completed in 1980 when Zapata took over ownership.

Howard


----------



## cap0557

Thanks for the very useful additional info Jonty.

On reviewing the vessels you name there are two that appear not to have been part of OM, Breton Shore and Scotian Shore. These appear to be registered to Canadian Offshore (both having been built in Canada). 
Can you add/confirm anything further?

Chris


----------



## ddraigmor

I can indeed!

The 'Scotian Shore' was built by Ferguson Industries, Pictou Nova Scotia in 1973 and managed by Canadian Offshore Marine of Halifax, Canada. She was registered in Halifax, NS and flew the Canadian flag. She worked out of the UK.

The 'Bretopn Shore' was also built by Ferguson - but in 1974.

She was managed by the same company. Both survived in this ownership until 1980, when they were sold on. They wore OM hull colours and funnel maerkings and also flew their houseflag.

Breton Shore - http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=128970

Hope that helps? 

Jonty


----------



## cap0557

Jonty, could it be that these two ships were charterd by OM?


----------



## lochluichart

As per my previous post Cape Shore became R W Olson and other one of the Canadians became Fred J Agnich can anyone say what she was?


----------



## ddraigmor

Both the Canadian built ships were built for Canadian Offshore Marine so were part of Offshore Marine - they were _not_ chartered in.

1968 saw the founding of the marketing company for supply ships, the Offshore Supply Association (OSA) Ltd in London. Member comopanies were:

NordseeVersorgungsschiffahrt G.m.b.H., Hamburg,
Deutsche Dampfschifffahrts-Gesellschaft "Hansa", Bremen 
Offshore Marine Ltd., Great Yarmouth.

Offshore Marine ships were managed by the International Offshore Services (UK) Ltd., London, until 1968. Hays Wharf being a part of London and Rochester Trading. If you look at the history of the _South Shore_, as built she carries the funnel markings of that company (L&R Trading) but was managed by IOS under the Offshore Marine tradename - however, she always carried OSA funnel markings (and number) when Hays sold to Cunard (who allied to OSA!)

On April 1, 1968 Offshore Marine Ltd. was sold by Hay's Wharf Ltd. to Cunard.

Both the _Scotian Shore_ and _Breton Shore_ were 'OSA numbered' (552 and 553) and built for the Offshore Supply Association - of which OM was a partner. From the start they wore Offshore Marine co,lours and funnel markings and flew the OM houseflag. They are also included in fleet lists for OM. 

On December 31, 1972 Offshore Marine Ltd. separated from OSA. However, ships with OSA numbers in Offshore Marine retained them but _not_ on the hulls are the OSA ships did. An example is that the _Channel Shore_, as built, carries the OSA roundel on her funnels with the OSA number 504. She was UK flagged and registered and had a UK callsign GQET. Later in '72 she took up OM markings. 

The histories of the _Breton Shore_ and _Scotian Shore_ are as follows:

_Breton Shore_ was sold in 1980 to Geophoto Services of Pictou, Canada and became the _Edward O Vetter_. In 1995, Secunda Marine bought her and she became the _Cabot Sea_. In 2005 she became the _Oceanus 1_for an undisclosed Panamanian owner before being bought by Mabisel Trading of Nigeria and staying with them until 2010. She is listed in Equasis as survey overdue but also known to be out of service. I do not know where she is currently.

The _Scotian Shore_ became the _Fred G Agnich_ of Geophoto on sale in 1980. In 1994 she was sold to Western Sea Service of Panama and became their _Western Crest_ until 1995 when, with the same name, she was sold on to an undisclosed Panamanian source before going on to Maritime Atlantic of Kingstown in 1996, and became the _Western Salvor_.

In 1997 she reverted back to _Scotian Shore_ and was sold on to Tuna Suppliers of Kingstown. IN 2006, still as _Scotian Shore_, she went on to Freeway Marine for a short while before being sold on to Petra Services of Piraeus. In 2010 Equasis had her as no longer in service and this was due to - possibly - certification issues. She has been detained under Paris IMO several times.

I hope that helps?

Jonty


----------



## cap0557

ddraigmor said:


> Both the _Scotian Shore_ and _Breton Shore_ were 'OSA numbered' (552 and 553) and built for the Offshore Supply Association - of which OM was a partner. From the start they wore Offshore Marine co,lours and funnel markings and flew the OM houseflag. They are also included in fleet lists for OM.
> Jonty


Thanks Jonty, once again superb feedback. It is probably down to my lack of knowledge regarding the industry structure and itsconventions that I'm asking what may be daft questions. My goal is to build a total view of the Cunard 'empire' through the ages. This entails identifying those ships (I'm using ships in this context but my activities have included planes that Cunard operated either directly or indirectly) that I can categorise either as Managed/Chartered/Owned. As such I'm unsure how to categorise Breton and Scotian, it does appear from what you say that unlike others in the OM fleet they were not actually owned by Cunard.


----------



## ddraigmor

Cap, interesting.

It may well be that they were owned but by OM's Canadian subsidiary? Both ships were Canadian registered. In this photo, however, you can see that the Scotian Shore wears the full livery and flies the OM houseflag!

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=128970

I think - and this is just a guess - that as they were built after Hays sold them, there will be no history about their provenance in the book available re Hays and London and Rochester Trading. Likewise, they were in service _after_ OSA split from associations with OM - and I believe they served most of their time over here, making me think they were run, crewed and managed by OM over here but owned by Canadian Offshore Marine - which was a subsidiary of OM UK!

That's about the best I can do on both ships. - and strangely, the company history does not appear to be out there! 

There will be some ex OM men on here for sure who will know more about the Canadian link!

Good luck.

Jonty


----------



## cap0557

Thanks again Jonty, the feedback makes interesting reading.

I have been progressing things off-line and appear to have moved forward (well slightly). I'll do my best to outline where I am now.

I have identified with the help of the forum,36 vessels for OM, all appear to have been in service during Cunard's parentage, but unsurprisingly not all of them for the full duration. Nine of them were taken out of service before the sale to Zapata, reducing the number to 27. However, according to the press release at the time of the sale the number of vessels transferred was 24!

Although I have most of the OM ships with in service and out of service dates (years) there are a handfull where I don't have their end of service year. These are;

West Shore
South Shore
Norfolk Shore
Pacific Shore

If anyone can confirm when these came out of service/sold on or whatever then this may just prove to be the concluding piece of the jigsaw.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## ddraigmor

Chris,

_West Shore_ - built 1967 for Offshore Marine of Rochester. Out of service in 1971 when she sank!

_South Shore_ - Built 1965 for Offshore Marine of Rochester. Sold 1972 to Sea Service Shipping of Rochester. 1973 renamed _Border Blazer_ for Tyne Tees Fabrication (of Rochester) until 1981. Then became _Rafeef 2_ until '82, then _Al Jubail IX_ until '85 and then _Al-Mojil XiX_ until 1992 - fate unknown (to me, at least!)

_Norfolk Shore_ - Built 67/68 for Offshore Marine Rochester. In 1981 became _Norfolk Service_, then _Dawn Shore_ in 1984 (Warbler Shipping of Lowestoft) in 1988, sold to Putford 1994 renamed _Putford Shore_ and in 2010 still about though possibly no longer in service?

_Pacific Shore_ - 1969 for OM. 1980 to Zapata as _Pacific Service_. Sold 1985 and became _Kinnaird_ of Caledonia Towage and Marine. '88 became _Grampian Kestrel_ of George Craig, In '91 became _Putford Teal _of Putford Marine. In 1996 became _Seven HHallelujah_ owned by Teal Shipping of Belize. In 2008 became _Sea Giant_ of Moen Marine of Lagos. In 2010 reported as no longer in service.

Hope this helps?

Jonty


----------



## cap0557

Hey Jonty,

Thanks for the information absolutely spot-on! I've updated my data and can now list the ships of OM at the time of the sale together with marrying them up to Cunard literature which I have been able to date as 1978.

All in all a great exercise.

Also thanks to all who have contributed to this thread...


----------



## davetodd

A little more to add to the extremely interesting contributions already offered.
TERN SHORE:-
Originally built as a stern trawler at Gateshead in 1959 and named UNIVERSAL STAR 
O.N.301577 103' length 242/73 tons. First owners were Universal Trawlers Ltd. of Aberdeen.( Boston D.S.F.Co.Ltd.)
Her PRN was A344 when fishing out of Aberdeen.
In 1964 transferred to Lowestoft with a PRN LT479
1966 converted to tug and in 1968 sold to OM and renamed TERN SHORE.
1971 renamed PESCALDO VIR ? and sold to Italian owners.
1972 renamed MONTE FORTE.

Hope this is of interest or help.
Regards
Dave
p.s. I would be interested to see your finished work on the OM fleet.


----------



## Don Matheson

Davie I was wishing your name to pop up and here you are about my old favourite Tern Shore.
Can you remember the Captains name? I know it was Lionel ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but cant remember the rest and my first discharge book has been lost.
This could be an interesting detailed account of the fleet,wonder if it will ever make print?
How are you keeping?

Don


----------



## ddraigmor

Dave,

She was renamed Tecsaldo Vir between 1971 and 1972 for Offshore Services Italiana SPA of Porto Torres, and then became Monte Forte. Her IMO number shows her still listed on Equasis as a tug and her ststus as 'active'. Not bad for an elderly lady!

Regards,

Jonty


----------



## owendvdsn

There were 2 more Weather Class, Biscay and Dogger, although they looked rather different having an extra deck in the accommodation, I believe the hulls and machinery were the same. They were followed by the last ships built for OM, the Kingdom Class. These were PSV's, the Anglia, ***bria and Mercia.

Owen


----------



## davetodd

Don Matheson said:


> Davie I was wishing your name to pop up and here you are about my old favourite Tern Shore.
> Can you remember the Captains name? I know it was Lionel ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but cant remember the rest and my first discharge book has been lost.
> This could be an interesting detailed account of the fleet,wonder if it will ever make print?
> How are you keeping?
> 
> Don


Hello Don, keeping OK thanks, just memory holes appearing here and there.
I never sailed on TERN SHORE so can't help you there.
However, here are some master's names from my Discharge book which may jog your memory and perhaps help " cap0057 ".

NORTH SHORE G.F.Winfield
SOUTH SHORE Ron.R.Stanley, John Henderson, Albert("Bert") Hodson.
EAST SHORE David Sly, John Grantham.
WEST SHORE Charlie Sheales, D.A.Baines, F.("Dickie") Bird,
Per Heng ( Norwegian), JohnHenderson, L.Tomlinson (could this be Lionel? in 1970 when the West Shore sank?) 
ATLANTIC SHORE R.D.Turner
ESSEX SHORE J.L.Thomas, B.D,Tyler.
KENT SHORE David Sly, 
NORFOLK SHORE J.Henderson
SUFFOLK SHORE Len Gillings 

Best Regards
Dave


----------



## davetodd

ddraigmor said:


> Dave,
> 
> She was renamed Tecsaldo Vir between 1971 and 1972 for Offshore Services Italiana SPA of Porto Torres, and then became Monte Forte. Her IMO number shows her still listed on Equasis as a tug and her ststus as 'active'. Not bad for an elderly lady!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jonty


Thanks for the correction jonty, will amend my records.
And well done to her builders and owners for keeping her busy.
Regards
Dave


----------



## Don Matheson

Glad you are keeping OK Davie. Yes I am sure that it was indeed Lionel Tomlinson who was on the Tern Shore, a real gentleman from what I remember. Thanks for that!
One Offshore Marine ship I think everyone has forgotten was the Dee Shore, which if I remember was built in Spain and would have been the last ship to join the fleet.
Owen I believe I mentioned Dogger Shore right at the start of this thread but forgot the Biscay. Dont know about the extra deck though. I know the Viking had an extra deck which seemed to make her roll like nothing on earth. There were only the Captain and Chiefs rooms there, and I know I could put one sock on sitting on my bunk and the other in the bathroom where I had been thrown.

Don


----------



## ddraigmor

Don, I think he is OK with info on the ones you mentioned - and you are right. The 'Dee Shore' was OM's only UT704 and built by Ast. de Santander S.A. - Santander in 1976. She ended her days as the 'Cruz Tide' for Tidewater and I think they have only recently laid her up.

As for moving decks - OIL had two ships with them (one being the OIL Venturer ) and I know they were not that popular in use. In fact, they seldom were used!

Jonty


----------



## owendvdsn

Don, you're right, it was the Viking and one of the others (possibly the Biscay) that had the extra deck, I think it was the 2 that were built in Holland. The memory just isn't what it used to be!

Owen


----------



## DenisM

Ocean Foxtrot was alongside St. John's, Newfoundland yesterday, I believe she started life as one of the Canadian built Offshore Marine vessels


----------



## ddraigmor

Indeed she was - she started life as the Polar Shore, built by Cochrane's, Selby in '71 for Offshore Marine (OSA).

She became the Ocean Foxtrot in 1995.

Regards,

Jonty


----------



## cap0557

Hi Guys, back again with yet another question  Although from reading the threads so far it is proving to be interesting for many people.

As I mentioned earlier I managed to tie all the ships in with the material I have. However, I have uncovered another do***ent, this time from 1983 but indentifies the Cunard fleet including OM as of 1971. What I have is part of a do***ent from, what at the time was known as the Monopolies and Mergers Commission. The back-drop for this report is the unsuccessful acquistion/merger of Trafalgar House (aka Cunard) and P&O. It does provide for some interesting reading.

I have been able to marry my results across the whole Cunard fleet with what the M&MC indentifies for 1971 & 1983. Unsurprisingly there are a few differences which I'm now investigating, one of which is for an OM ship. 

The vessel in question is the Cook Shore, according to the commission report the Cook Shore was not in-service in 1971 but the information I had contradicts it and suggests the ship was in service until 1978 when she was sold and renamed "Suffolk Kinsman". Given the brilliant help I've had so far I hoping someone can provide clarification, as I'm sure my information is the one that is askew.

Regards
Chris


----------



## ddraigmor

Chris,

Can help you with this one!

The Cook Shore was built by Adelaide Ship Construction PTY Ltd of Port Adeliade, Australia in Dec of 1969 for OSAMarine (Australia) of Sydney. in Dec of 1972, she transferred in house to Offshore Marine (London). That sort of throws out your 1971 info.....however, that is the info I have on her.

In 1978 she became uffolk Kinsman, in 1986 she was Eurosalve 2, in 1990 became Cornishman, in 1991, became Putford Snipe, in 1996. Stella Dena until 2003 when she was no longer appearing on any lists. Her fate, therefore, is unknown to me.

Hope this helps?

Jonty


----------



## cap0557

Hi again Jonty,

Thanks for a prompt reply. I now believe that with your additional information I can resolve the issue regarding Cook Shore.
My original information had assumed her entry into OM service was 1969 and ending her OM career in 1978. I'd picked-up her start date from an earlier post in this thread. As it now stands her OM service began in 1972 and finishing in 1978. This fits in with the commission report.

Many thanks
Chris


----------



## ddraigmor

NO worries hris - glad to have been of help!

Jonty


----------



## crockettr75

*Offshore Marine*

If anyone is interested I worked for Offshore Marine from 1970 through the purchase by Zapata finaly leaving to join OIL in 1988. I have photos of all the vessels owned and operated by OM, was involved in the building of some and the repair and maintenace of all.

I have some excellent memories of the pionering days of the 70's and reading the threads above brought back some names long forgotten.

Tony


----------



## Marcus Cardew

*Island Shore 1977*

I remember chartering the 'Island Shore' and converting her for use as a 'Remote Operated Vehicle' (ROV) support vessel 1n 1977. We used her to survey the Kinsale Head Gas Pipeline with ROV 'Consub2', our first job.. There were some blank faces in the Edgware Road Office when I went to arrange the Charter party, as only a couple of years before I was a 2/O with Cunard, and people kept asking what ship I was now on.. 



crockettr75 said:


> If anyone is interested I worked for Offshore Marine from 1970 through the purchase by Zapata finaly leaving to join OIL in 1988. I have photos of all the vessels owned and operated by OM, was involved in the building of some and the repair and maintenace of all.
> 
> I have some excellent memories of the pionering days of the 70's and reading the threads above brought back some names long forgotten.
> 
> Tony


----------



## crockettr75

Marcus Cardew said:


> I remember chartering the 'Island Shore' and converting her for use as a 'Remote Operated Vehicle' (ROV) support vessel 1n 1977. We used her to survey the Kinsale Head Gas Pipeline with ROV 'Consub2', our first job.. There were some blank faces in the Edgware Road Office when I went to arrange the Charter party, as only a couple of years before I was a 2/O with Cunard, and people kept asking what ship I was now on..


Marcus,

I remember it well, for the charter we fitted an A Frame which was called the OSAGANG, it was originally fitted to the Strait Shore when she was new as OSA, at the time, was looking for an AHTS with an A Frame, happy days

Tony


----------



## steamship

*steamship*



crockettr75 said:


> If anyone is interested I worked for Offshore Marine from 1970 through the purchase by Zapata finaly leaving to join OIL in 1988. I have photos of all the vessels owned and operated by OM, was involved in the building of some and the repair and maintenace of all.
> 
> I have some excellent memories of the pionering days of the 70's and reading the threads above brought back some names long forgotten.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,
The name Tony rings a bell. My last boat with OM was the Shetland shore. I went to a German outfit then an American outfit. I then teamed up with Eric Livermore who was murdered in Nigeria. We were trying to buy a couple of the old OM boats but couldn't raise interest in your office. I got married to an American girl and ended up managing their operations in various world wide locations.
Tony Jones ended up marrying a Louisiana girl too but I don't know
where he is now. Capt Peter, I can't remember his name but he was Tony's sidekick ended up in Dubai and we would go to dinner every now and then. Now I'm retired and live in Arizona without a ship in sight.


----------



## steamship

Well Peter and I would go to dinner before he took a heart attack and died!


----------



## Roger S Whitfield

Can any ship mates remember the Mercia Shore pulling the crane of the Brent 
Delta Platform it was the West crane in the 70's ? I was on the Platform at the time and was a Saturday night and the sea state was dodgy for a lift that night 
and safety was scoffed at in them days we use to do supply boats in any weather if there was a panic on the Platform for gear to be offloaded .

Ex crane op 
Roger S Whitfield


----------



## steamship

ddraigmor said:


> I can give you a fleet list for the ships?
> 
> 1960 - Tern Shore
> 1965 South Shore / North Shore
> 1967 - East Shore / West Shore / Norfolk Shore / Kent Shore / Essex Shore / Suffolk Shore
> 1968 - Arctic Shore / Atlantic Shore
> 1969 - Nova Shore / Pacific Shore / Tropic Shore / Cook Shore
> 1970- Island Shore / Cape Shore / Petrel Shore / Strait Shore
> 1971 - Bay Shore / Polar Shore
> 1972 - Channel Shore / Ocean Shore
> 1973 - Shetland Shore / Orkney Shore / Bass Shore / Scotian Shore / Breton Shore
> 
> After this, I believe they had some more built - named the 'Weather Class' built in 1974
> 
> Fastnet Shore / Lundy Shore / Forties Shore / Cromarty Shore
> 
> That's all I have on OM but I believe they were 'Zapped' in 1980 - 81.
> 
> Jonty


Hi Jonty,
I was chief engineer on the Dogger shore. first off after trials. They had a swichboard fire on trials but it was all fixed by the Dutch when I took over in Aberdeen. The captain was a great guy called Chris Chipchase. He nearly had a heart attack in Lerwick I when I took the the workboat with three of the crew and stole the Russian flag off the repair boat for the Soviet fishing fleet. I had my shotgun with me and when the Russians came looking I was sitting in my cabin cleaning the shotgun and denying any part of it. The office found out about it and some wanted to fire me but it all got quieted down. My mother found out and sneaked into my house and got the flag and burned it.I wasn't allowed to take my shotgun with me again. Spoilsorts! I live in America now and have a gun locker full.


----------



## crockettr75

Steamship,

Do you mean Peter Upton ??


----------



## steamship

crockettr75 said:


> Steamship,
> 
> Do you mean Peter Upton ??


Tony,
Yes Peter Upton, that's right. Are you the same Tony I think you are?
Stewart.


----------



## crockettr75

Stewart
Have a look at www.fletchershipping.com
Tony


----------



## RayJordandpo

Blackal said:


> Don - I met a Master out in Mexico on the Boa Canopus 'Lionel ****' who is possibly the same person. I'll have a trawl through the files and see if I can come up with a surname. Did your 'Lionel' have a sense of humour? (I ask, as the fella I knew - delivered a particularly-superb admonishment to his boss)
> 
> Al


I was on the 'Boa Canopus' in Mexico. The skippers I recall were George Bowie, Alan McGregor, Lennart Faggelstrom (spelling) and another Swede called Bjorn who lived in the States. There was also another skipper who was on the 'Tog Mor' when it lifted the 'Mary Rose' but I can't remember his name. Innes Brown was a long serving mate there and I think he did his last couple of trips as skipper ( but I could be wrong) before the Mexicans took over the manning.


----------



## Blackal

Ray - you are absolutely correct... It *was* Lennart Fagglestrom I was meaning

I remember Innes, and also the Chief Engineer Robin Charles (now works for Prosafe I believe)
George Bowie - I think I came accross George on Acergy Osprey back in 2006? Nice fella.

Al


----------



## chadburn

Can any of you remember an American Company that operated in the early days of Oil Exploration in the North Sea with their Houseflag which had on it the Earth and what appeared to be tracking Satellite's going around it? Thank You.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Blackal said:


> Ray - you are absolutely correct... It *was* Lennart Fagglestrom I was meaning
> 
> I remember Innes, and also the Chief Engineer Robin Charles (now works for Prosafe I believe)
> George Bowie - I think I came accross George on Acergy Osprey back in 2006? Nice fella.
> 
> Al


Hi Al

You are quite correct, Robin now works in the office for Prosafe (I work for them also)


----------



## Mizzentop64

The Petrel Shore did not have a bowthrust and her control "sticks" were placed athwartship, not the best idea in the world.

I vividly remember hearing the Mayday relay from GSFA (East Shore) via Marseilles radio station when she got into trouble in the Mistral in the Gulf of Rhone...carrying casing . She sank with all hands. I was on the Atlantic Shore at the time and had come alongside the East Shore (The Beast as she was known (64 panes of glass in her octangonal bridge!) in Luanda. 

We were off Madeira at the time and were diverted to Gib to take over the East Shore's role. It was rather ironic that she sank as she might have been old and ugly but was a very good sea ship.

I think the skipper of the Tropic Shore nmight have been one known affectionately as "the Klep|" when she foundered.


----------



## steamship

*lerwick christmas relief*



howardang said:


> The one that sank after hitting Britannia was Tropic Shore.
> 
> I left her about 2 weeks before!
> 
> Howard


Howard do you remember who it was that sent a message to the agents in lerwick saying it was from the office and he was to relieve the captain for christmas?


----------



## steamship

Hi there all,
I towed icebergs while on the Shetland in 1975. I never did get the photos I was supposed to. Now I live in Yuma Arizona which is in the desert area and the locals think I'm nuts when I tell them about icebergs being towed. Does anyone have any pics. they can share?


----------



## Nick Balls

Re Post 64,
Chadburn are you thinking of this symbol?http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/54380/title/star-pegasus/cat/518

This world sign has trucks going around it and is Halliburtons (Star Pegasus was on charter to them as an early well stimulation vessel) A real good job for me that was!!


----------



## chadburn

Very similiar but no, nevertheless thank you for trying Nick(Thumb). My interest at the time was ex-Military vessel's, one of these was either called the "Tezin" or "Texin" with a Hull No "T? 9206 AS" or very similiar. There was however a "Flatback" called I believe the "Bayou Chico" It was very early on whilst they were looking for North Sea Oil.


----------



## GALTRA

chadburn said:


> Very similiar but no, nevertheless thank you for trying Nick(Thumb). My interest at the time was ex-Military vessel's, one of these was either called the "Tezin" or "Texin" with a Hull No "T? 9206 AS" or very similiar. There was however a "Flatback" called I believe the "Bayou Chico" It was very early on whilst they were looking for North Sea Oil.


If any assistance -- The Bayou Chico was built by Burton, Port Arthur, Texas for Western Geophysical in 1963, yard no. 346. 194 gt. as a research vessel. She is now as far as I know the fishing vessel Jamie D. Charley


----------



## chadburn

It certainly is Galtra and thank you,(Thumb) any idea about Tezan or possibly Texin which looked like an ex American Navy Sub Chaser. The number I gave was on her Bow and I wondered if that was her Navy Designation which had been left on for old times sake.


----------



## KamalaSeadog

Hi Everyone.
I have just found this thread and read it with interest. I joined Offshore Marine in July 1970 as an AB flying out to Mulgrave, Nova Scotia. I spent over fifteen years in the company, studied hard and was promoted to Master in 1975. I sailed on several ships but mostly the Weather Class ships.
I am presently compiling my whole seagoing career in the form of a website and will be needing some ship pics that I am missing. I live in Phuket, Thailand but all my photos, disharge books and do***ents are in the UK which I will be visiting later this year. I can't remember what pics I have but I know that I require pics of the Petrel Shore, where I served as AB, cook, Mate, Master and even a couple of days as 2nd Engineer in Gabon and Spain. Also pics of the Pacific Shore, Polar Shore and East Shore I don't have so if anyone can help I would be very appreciative.
Thanks. Bruce Walls


----------



## dileece

crockettr75 said:


> If anyone is interested I worked for Offshore Marine from 1970 through the purchase by Zapata finaly leaving to join OIL in 1988. I have photos of all the vessels owned and operated by OM, was involved in the building of some and the repair and maintenace of all.
> 
> I have some excellent memories of the pionering days of the 70's and reading the threads above brought back some names long forgotten.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony, Just joined the site today and have read with interest all the 'blogs' about Offshore Marine. I joined them in 1973 and sailed as Master for almost 4 years with them. I am trying to get photos of the ones I sailed on and was hoping you could help ? Arctic Shore,North,Cape,Channel,Norfolk,Breton,Pacific and my final command Anglia. Peter Upton took over from me in November 1977 and I moved to Shell working as OIM for the next 25 years.
Ian Leece.


----------



## steamship

*Peter Upton.*



dileece said:


> Hi Tony, Just joined the site today and have read with interest all the 'blogs' about Offshore Marine. I joined them in 1973 and sailed as Master for almost 4 years with them. I am trying to get photos of the ones I sailed on and was hoping you could help ? Arctic Shore,North,Cape,Channel,Norfolk,Breton,Pacific and my final command Anglia. Peter Upton took over from me in November 1977 and I moved to Shell working as OIM for the next 25 years.
> Ian Leece.


Hi Tony, Hi Ian,
Ian, I seem to remenber you though I don't think I sailed with you. I met up with Peter when he was with the office for Zapata. I worked for Seahorse in Cabinda at the time. Later I met up with him in Singapore and China. After that was all finished I met up with him in Dubai where he was running a generator rental company. He admitted he didn't know much about generators but he had engineers who did. Anyway we tried to have dinner once a month and after about a year I phoned him and he said he was recovering from a heart attack. Three weeks later I phoned and his secretary told me he had passed. I know some people didn't like him but I did. His son was still working in Dubai when I left.


----------



## ray grass

was you on channel shore ?
i was on her 
ray grass ab


----------



## steamship

Hi all,
It's a small world. I just met a Canadian guy called Allan Murray who worked in the North Sea years ago and said he met a guy from Buckie called Allan Murray.
Any idea what happened to the Buckie Allan Murray. I beleive he was a Captain but I don't know who for. The Canadian guy worked for Robin Marine and then
Haliburton.


----------



## knighta

Zapata bought Offshore Marine in mid-1980, just as I resigned from the "***bria Shore", where I had been First Mate with Capt. Albert Hodgson, to join Balder Offshore Canada Inc, as Master. I saw the Scotia Shore and Breton Shore (built in Pictou, N.S.) in Eastern Canada. They became seismic ships "Fred J Agnich" and "Edward O. Vetter", and one came back to Canada as Secunda Marine's "Cabot Sea", which was subsequently sold to Panama, and last heard of in Nigeria. I also see the former "Polar Shore", which now lives in Quebec as "Ocean Foxtrot". Alan Knight.


----------



## KamalaSeadog

Knighta, thanks for your input and the information about the Polar Shore. It is one of the ships that I served on and having problems finding a picture of it. At least I can add a picture of the Ocean Foxtrot to http://www.brucewalls.com/captain/


----------



## mitchsafety

ddraigmor said:


> I can give you a fleet list for the ships?
> 
> 1960 - Tern Shore
> 1965 South Shore / North Shore
> 1967 - East Shore / West Shore / Norfolk Shore / Kent Shore / Essex Shore / Suffolk Shore
> 1968 - Arctic Shore / Atlantic Shore
> 1969 - Nova Shore / Pacific Shore / Tropic Shore / Cook Shore
> 1970- Island Shore / Cape Shore / Petrel Shore / Strait Shore
> 1971 - Bay Shore / Polar Shore
> 1972 - Channel Shore / Ocean Shore
> 1973 - Shetland Shore / Orkney Shore / Bass Shore / Scotian Shore / Breton Shore
> 
> After this, I believe they had some more built - named the 'Weather Class' built in 1974
> 
> Fastnet Shore / Lundy Shore / Forties Shore / Cromarty Shore
> 
> That's all I have on OM but I believe they were 'Zapped' in 1980 - 81.
> 
> Jonty


Not for getting the Cathedral Class ,
Mercia , ***bria , Anglia Shore , have pictures and sailed on all three..


----------



## Ultimohican

Do you mean the ecclesiastical rodent?


----------



## Ultimohican

In late 1999, I tied up alongside a rusting hulk in Batam that looked familiar. As I walked along the quay on the way to the bush bar, I saw the old name still visible forward, Viking Shore (I think) so had a look aboard. She had been more or less gutted and 2 Allen Diesels in bits on the plates. Apparently the cowboys who owned her bought 2 but could only get one going by cannibalising the other. She was a very depressing sight. the last time I had been aboard was in the late 70s when she did her bollard pull test in Devonport Dockyard. It appeared impossible to obtain spares for Allen Diesels in the Far East any more.


----------



## steamship

*Ice breaker.*



ddraigmor said:


> Indeed she was - she started life as the Polar Shore, built by Cochrane's, Selby in '71 for Offshore Marine (OSA).
> 
> She became the Ocean Foxtrot in 1995.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jonty


As I think I remember. The Polar shore was sister to the Bay Shore and had English Electric diesels. The Polar bad ice breaker class and CP props. In 74 she was damaged breaking the ice to open the harbour in St Johns. I was Chief on the Bay Shore and she was great Tow Boat.


----------



## KamalaSeadog

"Not for getting the Cathedral Class ,
Mercia , ***bria , Anglia Shore , have pictures and sailed on all three.."

Mercia , ***bria , Anglia Shore were the Kingdom Class, the Cathedral class consisted of the Norwich, Cambridge and Durham Service.


----------



## KamalaSeadog

The majority of ex Offshore Marine ships are still working. Here are some that I know of. Suffolk Shore is now Asian Warrior, Lundy Shore is now Amarco Lynx, Forties Shore is now Amarco Leo, Cromarty Shore is now Fol Jura, Norwich Service is now Red Sea Norwich, Cambridge Service is now Sea King, Mercia Service is now Mercia, ***bria Service is now Cape ***bria, Channel Shore is now Sir Raphael, Pacific Shore is now Sea Giant, Cape Shore is now Africa Support 2


----------



## knighta

*Photos of towing icebergs*



steamship said:


> Hi there all,
> I towed icebergs while on the Shetland in 1975. I never did get the photos I was supposed to. Now I live in Yuma Arizona which is in the desert area and the locals think I'm nuts when I tell them about icebergs being towed. Does anyone have any pics. they can share?


I have photos of icebergs being towed. Alan Knight.


----------



## steamship

*Leonard Dawson*



Nick Balls said:


> Hector Gannet sank after going to the assistance of the crew of the platform Hewitt A after a drilling accident lead to a blowout in november 1968. The ship had gone alongside the platform to help with the evacuation and was blown alongside and holed in the bad weather. She turned over and sank within 5 minutes. An RAF helicopter took photographs of the tragic accident as it occurred.
> The Boston Hornet took over the rescue and saved 16 people.
> The men lost were.
> George Goodison Mate. Thomas Grimes AB and Leonard Dawson Engineer.
> All were as previously stated from North Shields.
> The blowout on the platform was eventually brought under control by the (now famous) Red Adair.
> It was an incredible feat of bravery that the ship undertook the rescue and a local tragedy that is still know about today.


I knew a Len Dawson from North Shields. A heavy set guy. I think he
Had been on trawlers and then went to the Salvesen Fairtry factory boats. I heard about the sinking but had no idea he was one of the lost.


----------



## KamalaSeadog

This thread has gone quiet, wondered if anyone has OM pictures to share.


----------



## bazmobile

Hello. I have just joined. I am trying to get together photos of all the ships/Rigs I was on. Does anyone have a photo of the MV Atlantic Shore and East Shore. I was also on the South Shore in Venice. Atlantic Shore in Chittagong. Pacific Shore out of Middlesbrough. North Shore/Suffolk Shore out of Grt Yarmouth. Then took Atlantic Shore to Lome(Togo). Then Atlantic Shore from Singapore to Darwin. Then Darwin to Balik Papan. All this from 1968-71


----------



## canadian

Hello, the east shore can be downloaded from "Old ship picture gallery"Which is online I sent it to them recently. Also I will upload it to the gallery on here. Are you aware she went down with all Hands In the meddy back in the 70s


----------



## Peter Harris

*offshore marine*

read lots of replies
I have the official brochures issued by the company of every ship and also History of Cresent shipping Cunard with details of the fleet
Made a data base


----------



## Peter Harris

*offshore marine*

Joined in 1978 when i came ashore and sailed on many of the OM Boats allover the North sea, Gulf and Africa. Was there when sold to Zapata.
Also sailed on Svitzer Mercator, the old Cape shore
Crescent shipping lists the original fleet but does not mention Petrel, Tern or Hector Gannet of which i have photos.
Their first supply boat was a coaster belonging tothe founding company.
Faience.


----------



## knighta

*Polar Shore/Ocean Foxtrot*

"Polar Shore", latterly in Canada (where she took part in the deep-water salvage of the oil-barge "Irving Whale") as "Ocean Foxtrot", has now sailed to the Caribbean, under the St. Vincent & Grenadines flag, but still with the name "Ocean Foxtrot".


----------



## Tim Mark

*Dogger*

Photo of ex Dogger Shore/Dogger Service when name changed to Dubai Star. Taken about 1991 in Warri Nigeria. Astern of the Dogger (if I remember correctly) is the Viking Service and Thor Service which were renamed as Damas Sky and Damas Horse.


----------



## Tim Mark

Re photo I posted of Dogger Shore/Dogger Service/Dubai Sky/LuLu (now in Iran) the vessel inboard of Dubai Sky appears to be of the same design construction as the Shetland Shore/Service.


----------



## bysteve

This website: 
http://www.ddghansa-shipsphotos.de/
Has photos and histories of most if not all of the fleet. The link for Offshore Marine can be seen (small writing) on the left of the screen


----------



## Bob Cook

knighta said:


> Zapata bought Offshore Marine in mid-1980, just as I resigned from the "***bria Shore", where I had been First Mate with Capt. Albert Hodgson, to join Balder Offshore Canada Inc, as Master. I saw the Scotia Shore and Breton Shore (built in Pictou, N.S.) in Eastern Canada. They became seismic ships "Fred J Agnich" and "Edward O. Vetter", and one came back to Canada as Secunda Marine's "Cabot Sea", which was subsequently sold to Panama, and last heard of in Nigeria. I also see the former "Polar Shore", which now lives in Quebec as "Ocean Foxtrot". Alan Knight.


I joined the Suffolk Shore on 27/12/80 and paid off 5/1/81 and in that period it had changed from Offshore to Zapata. Re signed on her 6/1/81 to take her to work out of Sfax, Tunisia.


----------



## dorset-john

*dorset-john. AKA John King*

I started work at J Bolson and Son Ltd in 1965 as a callow 18 year old apprentice when they were just finishing Yard No 552 "North Shore". In 1966 they built a near sister vessel with a few frame spaces removed from the parallel mid body to reduce the length.

This was Lady Brigid.

I still have drawings of both vessels which I can share.

Much later in 1983 I was working in Sharjah and Lamprells owned the ex North Shore. She was at the end of her life.

In 1971 I had finished my apprenticeship and left Bolsons to join James W Cook and Co Wivenhoe Ltd as Assistant designer.

Bolsons were building one of four identical Supply Vessels, Bay Shore.

Island Shore was built by J Samuel White at Cowes and the other two were built at Cochranes Selby. I can find out the names. the three yards worked from the same set of drawings.


I will close this thread at this time and try to find more details.

I am encouraged that there are still sad old farts like me that remember all this!

John King


----------



## Bill Morrison

Hi John, that's a name that bring back memories Lady Brigit. We were sent to a place called Imuiden in Holland to collect testing equipment for the Staflo drilling rig in what was later called the Fortes Field. they had just discovered oil.


----------



## FeldmanS

I sailed as Mate with Offshore Marine from 1977 - 1980 on the Essex Shore, Cape Shore, Dogger Shore, Shetland Shore and Arctic Shore. I was one year on the Essex Shore, sailing out of Great Yarmouth to the Conoco Platforms. The round trip used to take 18 hours and we sailed on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays, so always had the weekends in port. JT Knight was the Master, a brilliant ship-handler when he was sober, which he was about half the time. A real Jeckle and Hyde character. He hated Mates in general, but for some reason, we hit it off.


----------



## GoldieN

knighta said:


> Zapata bought Offshore Marine in mid-1980, just as I resigned from the "***bria Shore", where I had been First Mate with Capt. Albert Hodgson, to join Balder Offshore Canada Inc, as Master. I saw the Scotia Shore and Breton Shore (built in Pictou, N.S.) in Eastern Canada. They became seismic ships "Fred J Agnich" and "Edward O. Vetter", and one came back to Canada as Secunda Marine's "Cabot Sea", which was subsequently sold to Panama, and last heard of in Nigeria. I also see the former "Polar Shore", which now lives in Quebec as "Ocean Foxtrot". Alan Knight.


Hello Alan, well there's a little history. Not sure if this will find you as your post is some years old & I've only just found the site again. Think I lost touch with you about 30 years back - possibly when I moved on from OM/Tidewater. Anyway, hope your well & probably retired by now? Regards, Neil Goldie


----------



## Stephen Woodward

cap0557 said:


> Thanks Don,
> 
> This is a great start, I do have some others, Dogger, Polar, Arctic, Fastnet, Essex, Petrel.
> 
> I also think that Strait, Bay, Cape and Island were also included but have no confirmation.
> 
> At present all I need is the name of each vessel once I have it, it becomes relatively easy to research for additional info.
> 
> Chris


I


----------



## Stephen Woodward

Stephen Woodward said:


> I


I can confirm Cape Shore and ***bria Shore were both part of the fleet - I sailed as Mate on both in around 1976. I was also on the North Shore, Suffolk Shore and Dee Shore. Happy memories.


----------



## Stephen Woodward

Stephen Woodward said:


> I can confirm Cape Shore and ***bria Shore were both part of the fleet - I sailed as Mate on both in around 1976. I was also on the North Shore, Suffolk Shore and Dee Shore. Happy memories.


Spent time on Forties Shore also working with Seamac 1 during pipelay ops.


----------



## John 74

Hi all, I thought it was time to 'fire-up' the Offshore Marine thread again. I've just lost a long post, in the system, so I'm going post the photos first, with more to follow.
John B


----------



## John 74

I was engineer with Offshore Marine in the early 70s. 3rd on 'Bay' and 'Forties' ( including, completion, sea trials and maiden voyage) in Feb-Mar 1975. and many trips as 2nd on the 'Viking' I remember O M as a friendly and well run company which even then had many years of experience in the business.
My first joined the 'Bay Shore' in Sept 74 when she was chartered to the French company Inter-sub services. She was fitted out with two 20ft containers, serving as workshop and Lab. and large hydraulic launching frame at the stern. It was an interesting trip.
The Weather Class were, when built, among the first state of the art AHSTs . designed for North sea service and built to a high specification. The W H Allen VS37-F V16 main engines CAT D346 gen sets and Gill bow thrust, were a great combination and as I recall very reliable. Their quality matching the rest of the build. It is not totally surprising to read, in Tim Marks May 2019 post that The 'Dogger' / as Dubai Sky was still in service in 1991. I also have photos (from 'Shipspotting' site showing the 'Forties' and I think 'Fastnet' (as 'Amarco Leo' and 'Lynx', still doing service as safety boats in Brunei in 2012 ! ) Whatever the conditions, they always felt like safe little ships. I don't think many corners were cut . I recall being told ,possibly by someone at the Great Yarmouth office, that the last 2 of the class 'Forties' and 'Fastnet' built by Richards at Lowestoft in 1975 cost £2 M each. To put this into perspective, I sailed on a 120,000 ton DW O.B.O. built in Japan in 1970 which cost £2.2 M. So even allowing for the inflation of those years, the Weather class boats, were not built on the cheap. Whilst on the subject of costs. involved. I seem to remember that the daily average charter rate for a rig was around £50,000 per day. Whilst the average for a rig-boat £1500-2000. If I've got this wildly wrong, has anyone got actual do***ents showing this information they can share ? It would certainly be of interest.
Regarding the subject of the extra deck . This was the original design of the first two of the class the 'Viking' and 'Dogger' built in 73 by Yvc Ysselwerf-capelle Aan Den/jessel Nederlands . I Did many trips on the 'Viking' in all weathers and I don't recall it as a bad roller as compared with the 'Forties'. A 2nd mate, I sailed with, had been on one of the Appledore boats, 'Lundy' I think,when she lost some of her wheelhouse windows, in heavy weather. He thought the extra deck was a very good idea !! 
I have many photos, unfortunately on slides, yet to be digitised and also some under copy write which I'm trying to get permission for. I have attached a few of my B&W ones for starters.

John B


----------



## John Gowers

Hi John I bought a Epson Perfection V200 Photo scanner a few years ago, well my wife actually bought it as a birthday present. It is an A4 flatbed scannner but has small jigs that you lay on the screen and can scan 4 slides at the same time and produce four separate photos it works great not sure if this model is still on the market. It also does the negatives that you used to get with colour photos. Not sure if it is still on the market but I am sure there is something similar. I did try a couple of the small slide scanners that do one at a time but the quality was not up to the Epson. I have scanned all my own slides as well as all my dads, must have done hundreds if not thousands of them.


----------

